# Best place to order a custom built gaming PC (that also ships to europe)



## dejahboi

http://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk/


----------



## sQuetos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> http://www.cyberpowersystem.co.uk/


yeh this or http://www.ibuypower.com/


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neanderthal21*
> 
> First off, please, *I don't want posts including nothing more than "Dude build your own it's so fun and easy!"*.


Dude build your own it's so fun and easy!


----------



## kyfire

+1 for Cyberpower, they do a great job, have good customer support and your parts choices are top notch. Not the mention the freebies they toss in.


----------



## PontiacGTX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor*
> 
> Dude build your own it's so fun and easy!


And cheaper


----------



## donrapello

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/PC-Systeme:::11128.html

they have some pre-build systems. I've ordered some watercooling parts from 'em.


----------

